# Algae On Plant Leaves



## Dawind (Sep 19, 2010)

Ive finally gotten a nice balance between co2, nutrients, and light thanks to the pinned post in the plant section. But.... the algae thats in the tank is still there, Ive gotten all of it on the tank walls but some are covering the leaves of my amazon swords. Has anyone has this problem? Should I pluck the leaves out or wait until the algae dies (if it dies). Just wondering what you guys thought. Thanks!

All levels in the tank are within the norm. No CO2 yet. Light is on 8 hours a day and I give them nutrients twice a week.

-Pete


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

What type of algae are you talkign about?

I usually just wait for some new growth then prune the leaves with the worst algae or the ones that are damaged. Overtime as new leaves grow in just keep pruning the damaged or algae covered ones and you will end up with a nice looking tank. If eventually there is no algae then you will just prune to shape the plants how you want. For the stuff on your tank walls you can just get a scraper and scrape it off. I use an old gift card to scrape algae as it is pretty effective and i doubt it could scratch the glass like some other blades can.


----------



## Dawind (Sep 19, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> What type of algae are you talkign about?
> 
> I usually just wait for some new growth then prune the leaves with the worst algae or the ones that are damaged. Overtime as new leaves grow in just keep pruning the damaged or algae covered ones and you will end up with a nice looking tank. If eventually there is no algae then you will just prune to shape the plants how you want. For the stuff on your tank walls you can just get a scraper and scrape it off. I use an old gift card to scrape algae as it is pretty effective and i doubt it could scratch the glass like some other blades can.


brown brush algae i believe. Ah ive never pruned a leaf before, but from what i read it sounds like a good idea. Thanks a bunch


----------

